
Simple Twitter Bot on AWS Lambda - OwenCR
https://github.com/BoraxTheClean/TwitterBot
======
BobReg1
I have question, similar this bot with this:
[https://megaindex.com/](https://megaindex.com/) ?

------
BobReg
I have question, similar this bot with this:
[https://megaindex.com/](https://megaindex.com/) ?

